# Commercial auto insurance



## pdangelo1966 (Jan 21, 2020)

Does anyone have commercial auto insurance (livery insurance) and not have the car registered with the state as a L plate or a Z plate? And if that is ok to do as an agent told me, why would anyone need a Z or L plate? So confused on this


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

pdangelo1966 said:


> Does anyone have commercial auto insurance (livery insurance) and not have the car registered with the state as a L plate or a Z plate? And if that is ok to do as an agent told me, why would anyone need a Z or L plate? So confused on this


Different states different insurance issues. Might want to check in the Connecticut forum. Look under US Cities.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Commercial, invest in a better license too, a better car, invest in yourself, you might make some real money.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Commercial, invest in a better license too, a better car, invest in yourself, you might make some real money.


Be very attentive when buying insurance for your rideshare activities. Your coverage Should abd Must provide coverage for Period 0 to Period 4. Anything less and you are spendinga lot of money for less than adequate coverage which will work against you should you have a claim. If you are doing rideshare, you must determine if you are using your vehicle for hire or commercial services.


----------

